
Best Adobe Apollo Demos - veritas
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/28/best-apollo-demos/
======
papersmith
One complaint I have with Flex apps is that even with a minor increase in GUI
complexity, it begins to lag like crazy. This is especially true with tables;
scrolling through them is a pain. Btw, I experience this on a p4 3ghz 1gb ram
running Flash 9 in both Linux and Windows. In comparison, most of the Ajax
apps I use feel fairly smooth, but I guess from a developer's point of view,
it's a compromise in maintainability.

~~~
jrbedard
Yes I agree, scrolling through TileList in Flex is really slow and chunky too.
Although, there are some workarounds you can code to make the interaction with
them feel smoother. Ya, for developers, maintaining Flex apps is really easy
because everything visual is a mxml component and can be abstracted from the
rest of the code. It's easier to maintain and debug, at least compared to
plain actionscript or javascript.

------
jrbedard
I am currently building my web application using Flex2 and I plan to port it
for the apollo platform as soon as it is released. Is there other big
advantages other than the online/offline mode, local file system access,
clipboard support? And they still didnt announce the release date? I guess the
correct support for AJAX in their runtime renderer is holding them back..

Are there other people that are developping using Flex around here? I know
that the developer networks/resources for Flex as yet to take off. Mainly
because it's free only since July 06.

~~~
veritas
The release date is set to mid 2007 from what I can gather. June/July is
probably when I'd expect it to hit the public. I don't really develop with
Flex since I stick to web based apps. I also have few misgivings about
installing Apollo and letting it mess around with my filesystem. They better
have a robust security layer or else developers will shy away from it.

------
danielha
Apollo has always been a curiosity for me. The things I'm seeing looks very
cool but I also wonder about the psychological acceptability (ease of
integration). The runtime is a small download, but it's still another runtime
outside of the browser.

The potential of developing Flex applications, among others, in this type of
environment is attractive, and I truly want to be convinced. But I need to see
more before that happens.

